
Pixi.js is out - daredevildave
http://www.goodboydigital.com/pixi-js-is-out/
======
ambirex
Host appears to be down:

Github of the project: <https://github.com/GoodBoyDigital/pixi.js>

Text from the article:

We are extremely proud and excited to announce that pixi.js is now available
on github along with examples and documentation! That means that the whole
world and thier dog can start tinkering and making fun javascript, cross
browser, webGL, canvas, mobile, speedy 2D applications!

First things first, if you don’t know what a pixi.js is then heres the rub:

Pixi.js is a 2D webGL renderer with a seamless canvas fallback that enables it
to work across all modern browsers both desktop and mobile. Helping Goodboy
and hopefully you achieve the big fat goal of “Build once, play everywhere”

If you would like to know a little more then why not have a little read of our
previous blog post

What’s next?

The current build of pixi.js available on github is now very stable. All that
we need to do next is grow it!

We have a rich list of features that we plan on implementing and building into
pixi.js as time progresses. Many exist already but require a little more
testing before uploading and sharing with you all. Some new features will be
obvious, like interaction. Others less so, but I promise they will allow you
to create some seriously cool stuff. I could tell you more but then I would
have to kill you, and I really don’t have time for that right now ;)

Tell us what you think!

Of course if you do get stuck in we would absolutely love to hear your
feedback on the project. The good the bad and the ugly! It will help us to
improve pixi.js for you and for us. Think something needs adding? BAM! Give us
a shout! Think something needs changing? BOOM! Give us a shout. hmm..
Actually, instead of shouting at us maybe you could email or submit an issue
to github ;P

Contribute your brain codes

If you feel inclined to add a neat feature to pixi.js or contribute some
source code that we can share with the world then that would be fantastic
(obviously with full props to you!). Dont be afraid to get in touch if you
have any questions, we are Goodboys (and Girls) after all!

Not much left to say now apart from why are you still reading this? You should
be over on github downloading all that juicy pixi.js src code, planning to
make some kind of awesome internuts creation! :)

Oh and once you have made something, we would love to see it :D Especially as
we will be looking to create a nice shiny showcase section on our site!

We hope you have fun!

~~~
donohoe
I'm surprised this isn't flooded with comments - this is great. Have been
playing with the demo across a few different devices and it is really sweet.

Great work - definitely will be following your progress

------
neya
This is simply put, MIND BLOWING! I had about 15-20k bunnies spawned and still
had a decent 40-50 FPS!! Also, I think their best demo would be the game:

<http://www.goodboydigital.com/runpixierun/>

I can't wait to make a game with this library!

------
geuis
A demo isn't obvious on the page. Try this:

<http://www.goodboydigital.com/runpixierun/>

~~~
neave
This runs amazingly well on iOS.

------
mgurlitz
Putting Octocat in the header image for the blog post is a little misleading
if you don't know what Pixi.js is, considering the only relation with GitHub
is the repo is now hosted there.

------
tjholowaychuk
this is awesome! it would be even more awesome if it was created as components
(github.com/component/component) so people can use individual pieces (and
better over-all organization)

------
marxipad
Non of the demos worked on my Android(2.2) and only the bunny demo worked on
my ipad(latest)

~~~
chipsy
On my Android (4.1) the demos loaded and ran slowly on Firefox, but were best
by far with Chrome Beta:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chrome.bet...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chrome.beta)

There were still obvious hiccups attributable to the GC. Most of the time the
game was going a full 60hz.

~~~
mfunk
On my Android Phone ( 4.1, Galaxy S2 ) the demos ran very quickly on the
stable version of Firefox, but the stable version of Chrome struggled greatly
until I enabled webgl in about:flags.

Even with webgl enabled, Chrome was still a bit slower than Firefox on the
bunnies demo.

The flashvhtml site and game that was posted here a while ago also uses
pixi.js. <http://flashvhtml.com/>

The html5 version of the game there runs very well on both Firefox and Chrome
with webgl enabled on Android.

------
mutant
website should have thought ahead and put themselves on coral before they got
hakr'd.

<http://www.goodboydigital.com.nyud.net/pixi-js-is-out/>

